# Windows 7 Lover's Club: For Those Who Like Windows 7 As Opposed To Windows 8



## vawrvawerawe (Mar 31, 2013)

*Description:*

 For anyone who likes Windows 7 as opposed to Windows 8 and wants to keep Windows 7 and not upgrade to Windows 8.
 Also for anyone who does not hate Windows 8 but refuses to upgrade because Windows 7 is perfect.

*Requirements:*

 Be human. Male or female will suffice.
 Love or Like Windows 7 much more than Windows 8.

*To Join:*

 Make a post.

*Benefits:*

 You will find true love one day.
 You have have a chance to get rich one day.
 You will have a chance for your dreams to come true one day.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2013)

hah, no. this is just your windows 8 hate thread in disguise.


----------

